# Milan: Arnaut fa sul serio. Elliott chiede 1,2 mld. C'è Braida?



## admin (25 Dicembre 2019)

Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e segretissima, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.

*Sportmediaset conferma ancora: Si tratta per la cessione del Milan. Elliott chiede 1,2 mld, Arnaut offre 950 mln. Due nodi: la valutazione del club da parte del fondo, e lo stadio. Arnaut vuole un impianto di proprietà.*


----------



## admin (25 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e segretissima, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.



Il famoso e mitologico miliardo e Braida in versione Ronzulli.

Comunque, preghiamo che vada in porto. E che tutta sta gente sparisca. Magari dopo aver intascato una bella parcella.


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e segretissima, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.



Per me sono valutazioni assurde. 1,2 miliardi può valerne in prospettiva (anche di più), ma resta il fatto che siam in Italia, il Paese della burocrazia per antonomasia, e che siamo sotto fair play. Serve investire e serve che te lo lascino fare. Ad oggi il Milan vale la metà di quella proiezione, a star larghi.

Considerando tutto, se è vero che Arnault ha offerto 950, sarebbero degli idioti a rinunciare, o in malafede.


----------



## Zenos (25 Dicembre 2019)

Cosa aspettiamo ad andare a Casa Milan e cacciare queste sanguisughe?creiamo le sardine rossonere


----------



## Pitermilanista (25 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il famoso e mitologico miliardo e Braida in versione Ronzulli.
> 
> Comunque, preghiamo che vada in porto. E che tutta sta gente sparisca. Magari dopo aver intascato una bella parcella.



Arnault è l'unico al mondo insieme a Bezos e un paio d'altri che eliminerebbe il rischio di una ulteriore pantomima lavadenaro col Demonio.
Ci credo poco però, non riesco a figurarmelo lasciare il Milan a uno nettamente più ricco di lui, sarebbe contro natura. Però forse ha necessità di un'entrata massiccia subito, invece dei 50 annui che si ciuccia in nero coi magheggi di bilancio del Milan. 800 o un miliardo, sarebbe tutta plusvalenza per lui, perché l'unico denaro che si è mosso dal 2017 ad oggi, tra il lavapiatti cinese e gli strozzini lavasoldi, è il suo, di rientro dalle Cayman.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e segretissima, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.


Via gli usurai dal Milan. La peggiore proprietà di sempre.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Dicembre 2019)

Comunque che notizia: il fondo vorrebbe 1200 (non si sa in base a che valutazione, visto che nemmeno uno stadio di proprietà esclusiva è stato ancora approvato), Arnaut arriva a 950 ( per quale motivo poi una valutazione così alta per un club così in difficoltà da ogni punto di vista). Però il fondo non può vendere sotto 700 mln. Quindi, se le cifre sono corrette, dovrebbe vendere subito, visto che 950 > 700.


----------



## malos (25 Dicembre 2019)

Spero sia vera questa notizia non un contentino ai depressi tifosi milanisti. Io sono scettico.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Dicembre 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Arnault è l'unico al mondo insieme a Bezos e un paio d'altri che eliminerebbe il rischio di una ulteriore pantomima lavadenaro col Demonio.
> Ci credo poco però, non riesco a figurarmelo lasciare il Milan a uno nettamente più ricco di lui, sarebbe contro natura. Però forse ha necessità di un'entrata massiccia subito, invece dei 50 annui che si ciuccia in nero coi magheggi di bilancio del Milan. 800 o un miliardo, sarebbe tutta plusvalenza per lui, perché l'unico denaro che si è mosso dal 2017 ad oggi, tra il lavapiatti cinese e gli strozzini lavasoldi, è il suo, di rientro dalle Cayman.



Ma mi spieghi che ci azzecca Braida in questa faccenda??
Mi sono molto stupito nel leggere il suo nome.


----------



## kipstar (25 Dicembre 2019)

Sono totalmente ignorante in materia ma credo che per 950 il fondo venderebbe....imho


----------



## Zenos (25 Dicembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma mi spieghi che ci azzecca Braida in questa faccenda??
> Mi sono molto stupito nel leggere il suo nome.



Centinaia e centinaia di personalità nel mondo ma da noi girano sempre le stesse facce. A me non stupisce più nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Dicembre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Centinaia e centinaia di personalità nel mondo ma da noi girano sempre le stesse facce. A me non stupisce più nulla.



Eh, appunto.
Un pò come Scaroni presidente.
Bah.


----------



## Pitermilanista (25 Dicembre 2019)

La mia spiegazione è che se il Demonio fosse ancora il proprietario reale del Milan (e lo è!), ovviamente non potrebbe ricorrere a istituzioni serie per l'intermediazione, ma a qualcuno del suo entourage. Ergo i nomi di macchiette quali Braida e Tavecchio.
Ciò non vuol dire che, se la notizia fosse vera, Arnault faccia parte della pantomima. Sarebbe semplicemente l'unico modo per acquistare il club. 
Non scherziamo, Arnault se volesse si comprerebbe il guitto di Arcore e gli farebbe fare il cantante con la chitarrella nelle sue feste private, come ai bei tempi da giovane sulle navi da crociera...


----------



## Zenos (25 Dicembre 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> La mia spiegazione è che se il Demonio fosse ancora il proprietario reale del Milan (e lo è!), ovviamente non potrebbe ricorrere a istituzioni serie per l'intermediazione, ma a qualcuno del suo entourage. Ergo i nomi di macchiette quali Braida e Tavecchio.
> Ciò non vuol dire che, se la notizia fosse vera, Arnault faccia parte della pantomima. Sarebbe semplicemente l'unico modo per acquistare il club.
> Non scherziamo, Arnault se volesse si comprerebbe il guitto di Arcore e gli farebbe fare il cantante con la chitarrella nelle sue feste private, come ai bei tempi da giovane sulle navi da crociera...



Anche Singer potrebbe farlo, fatto sta...


----------



## Pitermilanista (25 Dicembre 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Anche Singer potrebbe farlo, fatto sta...



Singer è solo uno strozzino da due soldi, un mero riciclatore di soldi sporchi. Il fatto che si sia prestato alla pantomima del Demonio spiega tutto.


----------



## mabadi (25 Dicembre 2019)

Io farei un bello sciopero del tifo (nel senso di non andare allo stadio salvo gli abbonati) fin quando non vende.
Io ho disdettato a Sky in quanto lo usavo solo per vedere le partite indegne del Milan.


----------



## DMC (25 Dicembre 2019)

Ceeeerto, vorrei tanto sapere le fonti quali sono. Qui ogni giorno un giornalista si sveglia e ne spara una.
Professionisti


----------



## luigi61 (25 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e segretissima, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.



A me di quanto lo paga Arnault IMPORTA 0,000000 , mi interessa da MORIRE invece che l'acquisto si concluda IERI!!!anzi più Arnaukt spende più significa che desidera il Milan, avanti tutta fuori dalle palle Elliott PRIMA POSSIBILE


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Dicembre 2019)

DMC ha scritto:


> Ceeeerto, vorrei tanto sapere le fonti quali sono. Qui ogni giorno un giornalista si sveglia e ne spara una.
> Professionisti



Repubblica, Mediaset, Il Giornale e tanti altri ne parlano. Non credo siano bufale.


----------



## Aron (25 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e segretissima, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.




Braida intermediario? Sono veramente sorpreso


----------



## Djici (25 Dicembre 2019)

Non se se è per non rimanere deluso ma per me non ci sarà nulla. Purtroppo


----------



## DMC (25 Dicembre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Repubblica, Mediaset, Il Giornale e tanti altri ne parlano. Non credo siano bufale.



Bene ho cercato gli articoli, nessuno parla di fonti attendibili o dichiarazioni delle due parti.

Le prove sono:

-Bruno Longhi che dice che gli risulta che c'è una trattativa
-Il silenzio di Arnault
-Uno che giura di avere i documenti della trattativa in mano(li avrà rubati o fotocopiati dagli uffici di Elliot a New York)


----------



## Heaven (25 Dicembre 2019)

Sarebbe troppo bello per essere vero, meglio non illudersi...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e segretissima, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.



Ma chi ha scritto sto articolo, un ritardato? 

Elliott valuta il Milan 1,2 mld, Arnaut offre 950mln, ma l'importante per Elliott è non smenarci, quindi dovrebbe vendere il Milan a 700/800mln. Quindi con quale logica assurda non andrebbero bene i 950mln offerti da Arnaut? 

Come sempre i giornalai ci marciano sopra, come sempre attorno al Milan ci sono teatri assurdi e privi di senso e logica.


----------



## Aron (25 Dicembre 2019)

DMC ha scritto:


> Bene ho cercato gli articoli, nessuno parla di fonti attendibili o dichiarazioni delle due parti.
> 
> Le prove sono:
> 
> ...



Nessun giornalista al mondo rivela le proprie fonti


----------



## DMC (25 Dicembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nessun giornalista al mondo rivela le proprie fonti



soprattutto quando non esistono


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Dicembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha scritto sto articolo, un ritardato?
> 
> Elliott valuta il Milan 1,2 mld, Arnaut offre 950mln, ma l'importante per Elliott è non smenarci, quindi dovrebbe vendere il Milan a 700/800mln. Quindi con quale logica assurda non andrebbero bene i 950mln offerti da Arnaut?
> 
> Come sempre i giornalai ci marciano sopra, come sempre attorno al Milan ci sono teatri assurdi e privi di senso e logica.



Stesso ragionamento che ho fatto io, ma credo chiunque con un minimo di raziocinio. La sensazione è che come sempre si spari alla cieca nel tentativo di dare "notizie" per distrarre i tifosi. Se mai ci fosse una trattativa, i termini non sono sicuramente quelli descritti in quest'articolo...ma io temo che alla fine con Arnaut non si farà proprio nulla, ahinoi.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Dicembre 2019)

1,2 miliardi è esattamente la cifra che silvio chiese per la cessione ai tempi di mr bee….poi salto fuori Bee e ci fu tutta la manfrina della minoranza…

in conclusione probabilmente c'è davvero sempre silvio dietro e forse stavolta arriverà la vera cessione..in tal caso avrebbe avuto sempre ragione [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] se non sbaglio


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e segretissima, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.





__king george__ ha scritto:


> 1,2 miliardi è esattamente la cifra che silvio chiese per la cessione ai tempi di mr bee….poi salto fuori Bee e ci fu tutta la manfrina della minoranza…
> 
> in conclusione probabilmente c'è davvero sempre silvio dietro e forse stavolta arriverà la vera cessione..in tal caso avrebbe avuto sempre ragione [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] se non sbaglio



Anche a me sembra verosimile questo scenario. Quanto alla possibile situazione attuale, è probabile che il pazzo stia chiedendo davvero 1,2 mld, sparando alto in modo da ottenere poi il mitologico miliardo tondo tondo. Arnaut giustamente starà offrendo circa la metà, sui 600 mln, e naturalmente il punto d'incontro è al momento lontanissimo.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e *segretissima*, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.


segreta proprio ,andate a prendere in giro qualcun altro


----------



## RojoNero (25 Dicembre 2019)

sarebbe il terzo cambio di proprietà nel giro di 9 anni... record mondiale! noto che ormai nel calcio quando le cose vanno male l'unica "speranza" è un cambio di proprietà ma molte persone non hanno ancora capito che avere una proprietà forte e ricca alle spalle è si importante ma lo è ancora di più il progetto che porta la nuova proprietà! il tempo del magnate che arriva e investe l'impossibile è finito da un pezzo
p.s detto questo chiunque sarebbe meglio di Elliott


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Dicembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha scritto sto articolo, un ritardato?
> 
> Elliott valuta il Milan 1,2 mld, Arnaut offre 950mln, ma l'importante per Elliott è non smenarci, quindi dovrebbe vendere il Milan a 700/800mln. Quindi con quale logica assurda non andrebbero bene i 950mln offerti da Arnaut?
> 
> Come sempre i giornalai ci marciano sopra, come sempre attorno al Milan ci sono teatri assurdi e privi di senso e logica.


Nelle logiche di una trattativa é probabile che il venditore cerchi di ottenere il massimo, e il compratore cerchi di sborsare il minimo. È il mercato. 
Poi che la valutazione di 1,2 miliardi sia fuori logica questo é un altro paio di maniche. 

In ogni caso il fatto che tutti i notiziari parlino di questa notizia mi fa credere che qualcosa ci possa essere. Tra l'altro si parla sempre dello stesso soggetto e non di uno diverso ogni giorno. 
Come in ogni trattativa del mondo basta trovare un prezzo e condizioni che vadano bene alle parti in gioco. 
Speriamo si faccia il prima possibile.


----------



## Marcex7 (25 Dicembre 2019)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Dicembre 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Stesso ragionamento che ho fatto io, ma credo chiunque con un minimo di raziocinio. La sensazione è che come sempre si spari alla cieca nel tentativo di dare "notizie" per distrarre i tifosi. Se mai ci fosse una trattativa, i termini non sono sicuramente quelli descritti in quest'articolo...ma io temo che alla fine con Arnaut non si farà proprio nulla, ahinoi.



pensoche tu abbia ragione. anche perchè non vendere a 950 sarebbe da pazzi. 

questi lo sanno che ogni mese che passa bruciano 10milioni di euro. e che ilvalore del milan gestito così non può che calare.
perciò impossibile che ci sia un'offertacosì senza un si immediato..........


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Dicembre 2019)

Tutto ciò che ci riguarda è sempre complicatissimo, gli altri concludono affari in poco tempo mentre per noi si moltiplica tutto per 10.


----------



## First93 (25 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e segretissima, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.



Qualcosa di vero c'è, Arnaut o non Arnaut ne hanno parlato tutti nelle ultime settimane quindi campata in aria non può essere, però le cifre che riportano mi piacerebbe davvero sapere come fanno a conoscerle. 

Comunque credo che tutti i discorsi di una cessione siano inutili fino al via libera per lo stadio, dopo magari potrebbe smuoversi qualcosa. Non ci resta che aspettare...


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Dicembre 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Qualcosa di vero c'è, Arnaut o non Arnaut ne hanno parlato tutti nelle ultime settimane quindi campata in aria non può essere, però le cifre che riportano mi piacerebbe davvero sapere come fanno a conoscerle.
> 
> Comunque credo che tutti i discorsi di una cessione siano inutili fino al via libera per lo stadio, dopo magari potrebbe smuoversi qualcosa. Non ci resta che aspettare...



Laddove c'è fumo, prima o poi si trova il fuoco. Spero che sia Arnaut, ma anche dovesse essere un altro a rilevare il Milan, ne sarei felice perché l' unico motivo per prenderlo sarebbe il rilancio sportivo. Spero solo che succeda nel più breve tempo possibile. Lo stadio di certo sarebbe un asset che incrementerebbe il valore della società ma non so per quanto tempo ancora un fondo come Eliott possa tenerci senza svenderci in futuro.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e segretissima, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.



Arnault, si scrive con la L


----------



## fra29 (25 Dicembre 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 1,2 miliardi è esattamente la cifra che silvio chiese per la cessione ai tempi di mr bee….poi salto fuori Bee e ci fu tutta la manfrina della minoranza…
> 
> in conclusione probabilmente c'è davvero sempre silvio dietro e forse stavolta arriverà la vera cessione..in tal caso avrebbe avuto sempre ragione [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] se non sbaglio


 [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] anche con Arnault penserebbe all'innominabile


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e segretissima, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.



Anche volendo credere che questa notizia sia vera,chi rifiuterebbe un'offerta già folle come 950 milioni,allo stato attuale?


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Dicembre 2019)

Incrociamo le dita.

Questi sarebbero veramente la salvezza (perchè garantirebbero investimenti pazzeschi)


----------



## folletto (26 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e segretissima, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.



1 Ammesso e non concesso che sia vero le cifre sarebbero comunque inventate

2 Questa trattativa, ad una distanza comunque breve dall'arrivo di Elliott (e se la trattativa c'è è già da un pò che va avanti), sarebbe la dimostrazione che il Milan non è stato mai venduto

3 sto pregando.......


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Dicembre 2019)

Idiott ritiratevi.


----------



## marcus1577 (26 Dicembre 2019)

Se c'è una trattativa ma non credo tra berlusconi e arnaut non è certo per 950 milioni


----------



## marcus1577 (26 Dicembre 2019)

Il milan attuale vale al massimo 300 milioni..che e il valore tra brand e squadra..
Il nano ci ha devastati..
Elliott come fondo speculativo scherma i reali proprietari cioe sappiamo tutti chi e
Quindi che si appresti a vendere non se ne puo piu


----------



## luigi61 (26 Dicembre 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Incrociamo le dita.
> 
> Questi sarebbero veramente la salvezza (perchè garantirebbero investimenti pazzeschi)





folletto ha scritto:


> 1 Ammesso e non concesso che sia vero le cifre sarebbero comunque inventate
> 
> 2 Questa trattativa, ad una distanza comunque breve dall'arrivo di Elliott (e se la trattativa c'è è già da un pò che va avanti), sarebbe la dimostrazione che il Milan non è stato mai venduto
> 
> 3 sto pregando.......





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Idiott ritiratevi.



PAROLE SANTE
mi unisco a voi in preghiera


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Dicembre 2019)

Tra un po' si inizierà a parlare di "slitte" immagino


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2019)

*Sportmediaset conferma ancora: Si tratta per la cessione del Milan. Elliott chiede 1,2 mld, Arnaut ofrre 950 mln. Due nodi: la valutazione del club da parte del fondo, e lo stadio. Arnaut vuole un impianto di proprietà. *


----------



## mabadi (26 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma ancora: Si tratta per la cessione del Milan. Elliott chiede 1,2 mld, Arnaut ofrre 950 mln. Due nodi: la valutazione del club da parte del fondo, e lo stadio. Arnaut vuole un impianto di proprietà. *



ma vuole il Milan già con l'impianto e se lo vuole fare lui


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma ancora: Si tratta per la cessione del Milan. Elliott chiede 1,2 mld, Arnaut ofrre 950 mln. Due nodi: la valutazione del club da parte del fondo, e lo stadio. Arnaut vuole un impianto di proprietà. *



Elliott fuori dalle palle.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma ancora: Si tratta per la cessione del Milan. Elliott chiede 1,2 mld, Arnaut ofrre 950 mln. Due nodi: la valutazione del club da parte del fondo, e lo stadio. Arnaut vuole un impianto di proprietà. *



si è fissato su 1,2 silvio e di li non scende non ci sono azzi…..


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e segretissima, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.
> 
> *Sportmediaset conferma ancora: Si tratta per la cessione del Milan. Elliott chiede 1,2 mld, Arnaut offre 950 mln. Due nodi: la valutazione del club da parte del fondo, e lo stadio. Arnaut vuole un impianto di proprietà.*



.


----------



## Raryof (26 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma ancora: Si tratta per la cessione del Milan. Elliott chiede 1,2 mld, Arnaut ofrre 950 mln. Due nodi: la valutazione del club da parte del fondo, e lo stadio. Arnaut vuole un impianto di proprietà. *




Speriamo bene va, anche 1 mlrd andrà bene, 1 mlrd con progetto stadio avviato.
Poi chissà, magari questo compra il Milan e poi si fa lo stadio da solo...


----------



## danjr (26 Dicembre 2019)

L'LV stadium con i seggiolini griffati


----------



## Milanlove (26 Dicembre 2019)

.


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Arnaut da sul serio per il Milan. La trattativa con Elliott è complicata e segretissima, ma si va avanti. Il fondo Usa valuta il Milan 1,2 mld di euro. Arnaut sarebbe arrivato ad offrire 950 mln. I Singer non vogliono perderci, quindi non possono cedere il club rossonero per cifre inferiori ai 700-800 mln di euro. I risultati deludenti della squadra potrebbe costringere Elliott ad abbassare un pò le pretese. Sempre secondo Mediaset, l'intermediario nella trattativa sarebbe Braida.
> 
> *Sportmediaset conferma ancora: Si tratta per la cessione del Milan. Elliott chiede 1,2 mld, Arnaut offre 950 mln. Due nodi: la valutazione del club da parte del fondo, e lo stadio. Arnaut vuole un impianto di proprietà.*



.


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Dicembre 2019)

Penso che una trattiva serio ci deve stare impossibile che Iddiot possa continuare cosi visto che il Milan sta crollando completemente.


----------

